# Fat burners



## steveo78 (Dec 29, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good fat burner? I've tried a few before, I found hydroxycut hardcore x worked but made me feel a bit sick, it there another one I can try that's just as good? I'm 36 and going to do my best to shed at least a stone before my wedding in April


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

Get some clen pal


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

steveo78 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good fat burner? I've tried a few before, I found hydroxycut hardcore x worked but made me feel a bit sick, it there another one I can try that's just as good? I'm 36 and going to do my best to shed at least a stone before my wedding in April


Clen


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ECA


----------



## steveo78 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry I've no idea what clen or ECA IS


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cardio.


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

steveo78 said:


> Sorry I've no idea what clen or ECA IS


Google is your friend and yes andy is right really cardio 3-6 times per week training i normally do cardio hiit in morning then my weights after work.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

None of the above.

calorie deficit


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> None of the above.
> 
> calorie deficit


Yep. Simple


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Train hard and reduce kcals until you reach the desired effect. Your goal is simple and easily achievable.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> None of the above.
> 
> calorie deficit





FelonE said:


> Yep. Simple


So you guys don't think that cardio plays any part in fat burning then?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> So you guys don't think that cardio plays any part in fat burning then?


I never do it. You could eat at maintenance and do cardio to create a deficit. Either way would work.......fvck cardio lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> So you guys don't think that cardio plays any part in fat burning then?


If you're not controlling the amount of food that goes into your mouth, no.

You can get shredded to the bone without cardio - therefor a calorie deficit is the key - cardio can speed it up, but is far from needed.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

TBH I have yet to see people get in comp condition without using cardio.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> TBH I have yet to see people get in comp condition without using cardio.


I wasn't talking comp condition. Obviously to get super lean you might need to employ other tactics but just to lose weight in general you don't need cardio.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm cutting now and looking to get sub 10% bf with no cardio


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I wasn't talking comp condition. Obviously to get super lean you might need to employ other tactics but just to lose weight in general you don't need cardio.


Crossed wires then mate. You can deffo loose weight using calorie control.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Crossed wires then mate. You can deffo loose weight using calorie control.


Lol think we both agree with other


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol think we both agree with other


Fcuk me NOOOOOO lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Fcuk me NOOOOOO lol


What's the world coming to lol. I remember when I first joined UKM. You were the most helpful person to me on here haha. Will always have a soft spot for ya


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

steveo78 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good fat burner? I've tried a few before, I found hydroxycut hardcore x worked but made me feel a bit sick, it there another one I can try that's just as good? I'm 36 and going to do my best to shed at least a stone before my wedding in April


instead of buying fat burners spend your money on a good coach.

It takes all the guess work out of your hands as the decision making is done by someone who knows what he's doing.

I dropped approx 30lbs in the first 12 weeks being coached by Liam. ( see from page 250 in my journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/160883-dog-tricks-250.html )

He's on his holidays at the moment but if you drop him a line I'm sure he will contact you when he's back

@liam0810


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> What's the world coming to lol. I remember when I first joined UKM. You were the most helpful person to me on here haha. Will always have a soft spot for ya


Good times tbh mate. If I can help in anyway I will buddy. I am just a naturally grumpy **** LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> instead of buying fat burners spend your money on a good coach.
> 
> It takes all the guess work out of your hands as the decision making is done by someone who knows what he's doing.
> 
> ...


A coach?to shed 14lbs in 3 months? Fvcking hell that's around 1lb a week. I can lose that by accident.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Good times tbh mate. If I can help in anyway I will buddy. I am just a naturally grumpy **** LOL


I know that now lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> A coach?to shed 14lbs in 3 months? Fvcking hell that's around 1lb a week. I can lose that by accident.


he said he wanted to shed at least a stone, and I'm sure in truth he wants to look as good as he can do.

Anyway its just my suggestion as its worked for me :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> he said he wanted to shed at least a stone, and I'm sure in truth he wants to look as good as he can do.
> 
> Anyway its just my suggestion as its worked for me :thumb:


Imo if you can't lose 1lb a week you're not making an effort either with your food or your training.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Imo if you can't lose 1lb a week you're not making an effort either with your food or your training.


Oi, I'm losing a 1lb a week and having to eat like a small woman and do Cardio three times a week haha. Fvcking genetics! Haha.

As others have said though OP all you need to do is be in a calorie deficit to lose body fat. It really is that simple. Though I do enjoy running clen if only because it makes me buzz my tits off all the time.

Yeah forgot to add FelonE, I'm on clen as well haha.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Oi, I'm losing a 1lb a week and having to eat like a small woman and do Cardio three times a week haha. Fvcking genetics! Haha.
> 
> As others have said though OP all you need to do is be in a calorie deficit to lose body fat. It really is that simple. Though I do enjoy running clen if only because it makes me buzz my tits off all the time.
> 
> Yeah forgot to add FelonE, I'm on clen as well haha.


So how many cals does a small woman eat?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> So how many cals does a small woman eat?


Bit of an exaggeration..... Can it be a small but very round woman?

I'm on between 2000 and 2300 a day depending on activity. All food weighed, all accounted for. It's embarrassing.. Ha.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Bit of an exaggeration..... Can it be a small but very round woman?
> 
> I'm on between 2000 and 2300 a day depending on activity. All food weighed, all accounted for. It's embarrassing.. Ha.


how did you decide on that figure?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Bit of an exaggeration..... Can it be a small but very round woman?
> 
> I'm on between 2000 and 2300 a day depending on activity. All food weighed, all accounted for. It's embarrassing.. Ha.


If you are loosing fat on that amount then all is good. if not just adjust till the fat lose cuts back in.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

saxondale said:


> how did you decide on that figure?


It's from experience in how my own body metabolises food to be honest with you. I used to be 254lbs so learned a lot of how I best lose weight, when I had less lean mass I had to go as low as 1500 calories a day to lose anything. That was when I got down to 147lbs.

If I use the IIFYM calculator it comes out as 2740 calories for my TDEE which is not far off tbh. Maybe just a little lower, this is with me being 188.8lbs and 5'7". I don't mind really, makes bulking cheap!



andyhuggins said:


> If you are loosing fat on that amount then all is good. if not just adjust till the fat lose cuts back in.


Yup, 1lb a week bang on every week, well aside from Christmas week, only lost 0.6lbs that week, oh well! Tempted to drop the calories down further but trying to keep it sensible.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

SelflessSelfie said:


> It's from experience in how my own body metabolises food to be honest with you. I used to be 254lbs so learned a lot of how I best lose weight, when I had less lean mass I had to go as low as 1500 calories a day to lose anything. That was when I got down to 147lbs.
> 
> If I use the IIFYM calculator it comes out as 2740 calories for my TDEE which is not far off tbh. Maybe just a little lower, this is with me being 188.8lbs and 5'7". I don't mind really, makes bulking cheap!
> 
> Yup, 1lb a week bang on every week, well aside from Christmas week, only lost 0.6lbs that week, oh well! Tempted to drop the calories down further but trying to keep it sensible.


I wouldn't drop the cals any further tbh. Just let the xmas hols settle down.


----------



## steveo78 (Dec 29, 2014)

Clen sounds dodgy as **** reading about it, is it some kind of steroid?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

steveo78 said:


> Clen sounds dodgy as **** reading about it, is it some kind of steroid?


No, but its not a nice compound either.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ECA much safer


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> ECA much safer


ECA much more addictive


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> ECA much more addictive


How is eca more addictive?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

saxondale said:


> ECA much more addictive


Never found it addictive tbh, don't see it can be


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Never found it addictive tbh, don't see it can be


case closed then.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I find clen much more effective and easier on my system than ECA.

eca tends to give big spikes of energy and then you crash, it is mildly addictive but I tend to get addicted to stimulants anyway. Also after a couple months on ECA I would break out in a rash every time I took it. I also found it less effective than clen.

Clen however gives me more of a prolonged stimmed feeling with no crash, however due to its long half life can disrupt sleep, whereas eca dosed intelligently will not.

Then there are side effects such as cramping and the shakes from clen, but it ultimately falls down to preference.


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm cutting now and looking to get sub 10% bf with no cardio


What's your bf% atm and how long would it take you to get to 10% bf? I'm on calorie deficit also but I'm like 28% bf and ideally want to be 10%.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kabz r34 said:


> What's your bf% atm and how long would it take you to get to 10% bf? I'm on calorie deficit also but I'm like 28% bf and ideally want to be 10%.


My bf at the moment is about 17%, it was about 20% when I started cutting. It depends on different factors for how long it'll take, I've got a very fast metabolism so I cut fat quite quickly. I also train very hard high volume of sets so I burn calories quickly, plus I'm on a 1000 calorie deficit and count every calorie I consume. If you train hard and are disciplined with your food it won't take you long.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> instead of buying fat burners spend your money on a good coach.
> 
> It takes all the guess work out of your hands as the decision making is done by someone who knows what he's doing.
> 
> ...


Cheers for mentioning me mate and I know I'm about a month late in replying though!

As you know people will jump on fat burners straight away when I don't think it's necessary. Get diet right first and do as little cardio as possible until you start hitting a plateau.

When you hit the plateu up the cardio, then drop cals and then add in the fat burners. Less is better to start with


----------

